#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Training to young Engineers

## mssharan

Is there any company which provides training to fresh engineers entering the Petroleum industry?

See More: Training to young Engineers

----------


## Gitta

mssharan,

There are severla compaies that offer training course for young as well as experienced engineer. There are mainly five avenues for training;

1. On-job training - where you learn from expereince and from experienced colleagues at work.
2. If you are working with an operator, they will probably sponsor you for trainings depending on their HR policy.
3. If you join a service company, they normally offer the best training since they combine obn-job and classroom based training.
4. Attending training offered by training providers such as; PetroSkills, NEXT Training, K & M, IFP, etc. 
5. Internet. There is a lot of material availble on the internet as well as a number of experienced professionas ready to point you in the right direction. This website is a very good start.

Cheers,

Gitta

----------


## Gitta

mssharan,

There are severla compaies that offer training course for young as well as experienced engineer. There are mainly five avenues for training;

1. On-job training - where you learn from expereince and from experienced colleagues at work.
2. If you are working with an operator, they will probably sponsor you for trainings depending on their HR policy.
3. If you join a service company, they normally offer the best training since they combine obn-job and classroom based training.
4. Attending training offered by training providers such as; PetroSkills, NEXT Training, K & M, IFP, etc. 
5. Internet. There is a lot of material availble on the internet as well as a number of experienced professionas ready to point you in the right direction. This website is a very good start.

Cheers,

Gitta

----------


## ibidabo

Thanks

----------

